# Before and After Water Heater.



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is a Before and After of a water heater replacement in a garage. UPC code here :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude, that water heater is strapped.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude, that water heater is strapped.


UPC requires it.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

what is the load rating on the stand and what brand is it, ive been looking into them and havent found any i like and i need one for a project coming up. if it is cheaper than me welding one ill take it.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> what is the load rating on the stand and what brand is it, ive been looking into them and havent found any i like and i need one for a project coming up. if it is cheaper than me welding one ill take it.


 

That stand is made by Holdrite, it is rated up to a 50 gallon, which is on there now. This one was $48.00

When I do 75's, I have to order a different heavy duty one, it cost $100.00 give or take. Comes in a brown box, if your interested, PM me and i will give you the name, it is in the garage.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Are those flex copper feed lines?

DUDE, I am going to call you the "Flex kid" haha .


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks great robert, haven't done a heater on a stand in a long time.


Those stands you buy from Barnett's.....they are not code. At least they wasn't years ago.


Barnett's was good about it; they reimbursed me and I kept the stand!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

nice. can you put an adjustable 90 right on the down draft diverter like that? i thought you needed 6" of vertical before changing directions.







paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I really like the flex thing,. I wish we could do that in NY


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

No thermal expansion tank?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work Robert ! Got to be NICE having them in a garage . We only se a very few in garages due to weather (cold) .

Must be sweet rolling them in and out ,,,, I'm Jealous 

Cal


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice work, my man:yes:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Are those flex copper feed lines?
> 
> DUDE, I am going to call you the "Flex kid" haha .





HAHAHA......that water heater is going to move a bit when the big one hits, even with those straps lag bolted into the concrete, I want my tank type heaters to be able to move a little. I will have enough other things to do when the big one hits. This way nothing will get ripped out of the wall.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Looks great robert, haven't done a heater on a stand in a long time.
> 
> 
> Those stands you buy from Barnett's.....they are not code. At least they wasn't years ago.
> ...


 


I get that one from Fergusons, and they are stamped with all the approvals needed to be approved. I also lag bolt the stand to the wall.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> nice. can you put an adjustable 90 right on the down draft diverter like that? i thought you needed 6" of vertical before changing directions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I have never been called on, and it is not a complete 90 degree, with a 90, yeah, I would be called, but this is still going to flue properly. 

Remember, I am limited to what I put back, this is a changeout.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

service guy said:


> No thermal expansion tank?


 



I do not a have a closed system, no regulators or check valves, an expansion tank is not required here unless you have a PRV or check, or a closed system in some way.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

good job!


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> nice. can you put an adjustable 90 right on the down draft diverter like that? i thought you needed 6" of vertical before changing directions.
> 
> paul


 
Here in AK, it is considered verticle if it is less that 45 degrees. If we can not get a 12 inch rise before a turn, we have to increase the flue one size up.


Nice job on the install. Thats exactly how it would look when i do them except the t/p has to be piped within 6 to 24" of the floor. Yours goes to a drain I suppose...

Is it B vent penetrating the ceiling?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, B-Vent pass the bucket. you can only have vent connectors in exposed locations.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

A lot of people just assume a thermal expansion tank is needed on all water heaters. Both the IPC and the UPC require a devise to control thermal expansion if a check valve type devise is installed between the water heater and the municipal water (our private) source. Where the UPC differs is when the water source pressure exceeds the relief valve pressure, a means for controlling thermal expansion needs to be installed regardless of whether a check valve was installed or not.

Mark


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> A lot of people just assume a thermal expansion tank is needed on all water heaters. Both the IPC and the UPC require a devise to control thermal expansion if a check valve type devise is installed between the water heater and the municipal water (our private) source. Where the UPC differs is when the water source pressure exceeds the relief valve pressure, a means for controlling thermal expansion needs to be installed regardless of whether a check valve was installed or not.
> 
> Mark


 

Good point, I forgot about the excesive water pressure requirement. I don't run into that high of water pressure around here, even by the water tanks in Redondo Beach.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> A lot of people just assume a thermal expansion tank is needed on all water heaters. Both the IPC and the UPC require a devise to control thermal expansion if a check valve type devise is installed between the water heater and the municipal water (our private) source. Where the UPC differs is when the water source pressure exceeds the relief valve pressure, a means for controlling thermal expansion needs to be installed regardless of whether a check valve was installed or not.
> 
> Mark


 
Utah, 
If the water source pressure exceeded the relief valve pressure, it would also exceed 80psi and therefore require a PRV to reduce pressure. Because of the PRV, an expansion tank would be needed.

The assumption that all water heaters need an expansion tank is true only when a PRV, check or other device "closes" the hot water system.


----------

